# Good eats in NYC (w/ teenagers)?



## senorak (Jul 23, 2011)

I am heading to NYC next week with my two youngest, ages 14 and 16.  We've been to NYC several times, and have done the usual touristy visits, and eaten at many of the suggested restaurants in the midtown area.  For this visit, we are staying at the Affinia Manhattan, and plan to explore more of lower Manhattan.  Looking for suggestions of "bang for the buck" meals.  I've been doing some searching on the net, and have found a few places in Chinatown, but looking for input from TUGgers.  We enjoy chinese, japanese, italian and "tapas" meals.  Burgers are always good, as well.  Some places I have written down:
*Great NY Noodletown
Prosperity Dumpling
Shake Shack
Salon de Tapas
Burger Joint/Parker Meridien *(yes, I know that's Midtown....haven't been there yet).  Any suggestions?

Deb


----------



## gretel (Jul 24, 2011)

*Becco*

Try Becco!  http://becco-nyc.com/

They have an extensive $25 wine menu (for you) and a great pasta tasting menu that includes an appetizer and pasta three ways (including homemade ravioli).  They come around with skillets and refill your plate. It's delicious and fun.


----------



## liborn2 (Jul 24, 2011)

I second Becco as well..another favorite of mine..good choice gretel.


http://www.southstreetseaport.com/main.cfm?s=sss
South St. Seaport Mall use the chaise chairs on the top floor of Mall, overlooking the EAST RIVER..free you know..and we sat there with $4 beer from the food court watching the yachts, boats leave for the Sunset cruise..aaahhh the joys of life. So many food choices, look them all over..

SSShhhhhhhh  Hop Kee Restaurant is my favorite..have been going there since 1979...tried others..but still go back..seafood so fresh, service in a blink
21 Mott St # B, New York, NY 10013 (212) 964-8365 () ‎ 

Here is a link to keep tabs on upcoming free suggestions..and other interests
http://www.nycgo.com/deals/free/

http://katzsdelicatessen.com/
If you love great pickles, coleslaw and plenty of food..hot dog and knish..or split a sandwich..

Something new most tourists and non tourists are not aware.....
http://www.thehighline.org/about/park-information
The High Line is a public park built on a 1.45-mile-long elevated rail structure running from Gansevoort Street to West 34th Street on Manhattan's West Side. What was it used for? The High Line was a freight rail line, in operation from 1934 to 1980. It carried meat to the meatpacking district, agricultural goods to the factories and warehouses of the industrial West Side, and mail to the Post Office. Stop in at chelsemarket for breakfast/lunch to go
http://chelseamarket.com/visitors/

Another option are the Food Trucks. .http://www.nycfoodtrucks.org/
some favorites are: Wafels & Dinges, Souvlaki GR, Mexicue NY, Taim Mobile
you can tweet, facebook, visit websites for locations...

Enjoy your visit, and many happy memories.
Welcome to NY


----------



## fillde (Jul 24, 2011)

What abouut Pizza and Hotdogs. Two of the BEST bang for the buck.

John's on Bleeker St in Greenwich Village. Gray's Papaya 402 6 Ave. 

South St Seaport=tourist trap.  

Katz's Deli=Pastrami on Rye. 

The best bang for the buck non food = Staten Island Ferry= FREE


----------



## stmartinfan (Jul 24, 2011)

Our family enjoyed Becco too.  We did it pre-theater, so it was convenient for where we were going to a show.  It's certainly more upscale than a burger place, but it has good food, it's fun to try the different choices, and service was friendly.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 24, 2011)

The Donut Plant

For Chocaholics, Hibernians And Other Doughnut Fans 


Richard


----------



## senorak (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone....keep the suggestions coming!:whoopie: 

We've done the Staten Island Ferry, but may do it again if we have time.  Thanks for the info on the High Line.  Had read about it in a travel magazine, and is a definite "must do".  Think we will do that and the Chelsea Market the same day.  I've been to the Ferry building/market in San Francisco....sounds like Chelsea Market is similar?

The Donut Plant was mentioned several times when I was internet searching...and since Richard mentioned it too, it must be a winner!  Becco sounds good, too.  So many good places to try!   

Deb


----------



## stmartinfan (Jul 24, 2011)

If you go to Chelsea Market, stop at Amy's Breads.  Wonderful breads and sandwiches, plus other great baked goods. You could even get a lunch to go to enjoy from the Highline Park.


----------



## gretel (Jul 24, 2011)

*Another*

I forgot... how about Ellen's Stardust Diner? The servers jump on the booths and sing and dance. It's a hamburger joint. Cute for teens.

http://ellensstardustdiner.com/


----------



## e.bram (Jul 24, 2011)

Mee Noodle House at 53rd st and 9th Ave.


----------



## senorak (Jul 24, 2011)

We love "Ellen's Stardust Diner"---have eaten there on most of our visits to NYC.  It's a "must visit" if we have someone w/ us who is visiting the city for the first time.  My friend and her family will be finishing out our week at the Affinia, so I will put "Ellen's" on the "must do" list for her.  

Really looking forward to this trip w/ my kids....as we are celebrating DD 16th birthday.  She is a "foodie"....loves to try new things, so your suggestions are much appreciated.

DEB


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 24, 2011)

If you're in the Times Square area, look for the Edison Cafe, associated with the Edison Hotel. We had lunch there twice. No fancy pretenses at all. DH had pastrami and a reuben, I had a club sandwich and blintzes. The meat is very tender, the sandwich size is generous, but not ridiculous, and the prices are very reasonable. Just don't eat the pickles. They are way too salty. And I like just about all pickles.

Two other reasonable places we found - John's Pizza, and Vincent's BBQ. Both are in the TS area. Vincent's BBQ platters are huge. I think 2 people could easily share, but maybe not teenage boys.   

For breakfast, we found Metro Cafe to be reasonable.


----------



## windje2000 (Jul 25, 2011)

falmouth3 said:


> If you're in the Times Square area, look for the *Edison Cafe*, associated with the Edison Hotel. We had lunch there twice. No fancy pretenses at all. DH had pastrami and a reuben, I had a club sandwich and blintzes. The meat is very tender, the sandwich size is generous, but not ridiculous, and the prices are very reasonable. Just don't eat the pickles. They are way too salty. And I like just about all pickles.



+1  --  Don't miss the soups at the Edison Cafe


----------



## bjones9942 (Jul 25, 2011)

Here are a couple of suggestions from another post


----------



## liborn2 (Jul 28, 2011)

This place provides great Mac/Cheese..we loved it..so many great choices.
S'MAC  345 E 12th St, New York, New York, NY 10003 (b/w 1st & 2nd Ave) 
S'MAC (short for Sarita's Macaroni & Cheese)  http://www.smacnyc.com/

Another place to consider...
EATALY NY, Italian Food galore...over 50,000 sq.ft..SO MANY CHOICES. Nosh away...http://eatalyny.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/eataly_map_new.jpg
    * 200 5th AVENUE
    * New York, NY 10010
    * Entrances on 5th Avenue and 23rd Street
Eataly is supermarket with restaurants. Italian producers from every region under one roof and the absolute best chefs to cook their wares; Eataly
http://eatalyny.com/how-to-eataly


----------



## senorak (Jul 28, 2011)

Adding these to my list!   We leave tomorrow, (Friday, the 29th).  Any sushi restaurants that aren't too expensive?  Most that I've found are way too pricey.   

Deb


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 28, 2011)

I was watching the Travel Channel last night about great places to eat pizza.  There is a gourmet pizza shop in Manhattan where they sell a pizza for $1000.00  It is topped with caviar, lobster tail, and truffles.

It is a little out of my price range but I am sure your teenage children might enjoy the experience.


----------



## e.bram (Jul 28, 2011)

Eataly expensive for what you get.
Try Whole Foods Columbus Circle.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 28, 2011)

World Financial Center is on a marina and has several restaurants.  We took our 14 yr. old to P.J. Clark's - yes they have one downtown - and he loved it.  His favorite was River Cafe (what can I say, he's a chowpup) and second was P.J.


----------



## Conan (Jul 28, 2011)

Not particularly teen-oriented but via Yelp we found a great lunch place on West 34th Street (convenient to Macy's Herald Square).

Terrific Greek/Armenian/Turkish type food. Limited table space, they also sell to take out. They'll ask if you want 'spice' on it - - only say yes if you like the heat.

http://www.yelp.com/biz/lezzette-mediterranean-cucina-new-york

Similar except vegetarian-only (the free sandwich toppings bar is the best) and located on the Upper West Side a few blocks from Lincoln Center:
http://www.yelp.com/biz/maoz-vegetarian-new-york-4


----------



## wackymother (Jul 28, 2011)

Conan said:


> Similar except vegetarian-only (the free sandwich toppings bar is the best) and located on the Upper West Side a few blocks from Lincoln Center:
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/maoz-vegetarian-new-york-4



Maoz is actually a chain--there are several of them scattered around NYC. Fabulous falafel! There's one at the corner of 43rd and 8th, very convenient for a quick sandwich before a show. 

Here are the NYC locations:

http://www.maozusa.com/restaurants/locations/nyc


----------



## liborn2 (Jul 29, 2011)

just received this offer today..yes..it has sushi..
I know its not downtown, but on your way downtown.
Location
9 E. 37th St.
(betw. Madison & 5th Ave.)
New York, NY  10016

Ronin Bar & Grill    http://www.roninbarandgrill.com/

http://scoutmob.com/new-york/deal/1178

$20 max discount. 1 per check. Can't combine offers. 18% gratuity may be added.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Jul 29, 2011)

high quality all you can eat $7 > $36
http://newyork.metromix.com/restaurants/essay_photo_gallery/all-you-can-eat/1052426/content


----------



## jkkee (Jul 29, 2011)

For sushi I recently went to Shima with a friend.  It was very good, more of a local's place I think, and prices were great.  Thats at 188 2nd Ave near 12th St.

http://www.yelp.com/biz/shima-restaurant-new-york
http://www.menupages.com/restaurants/shima/


----------



## wackymother (Jul 29, 2011)

liborn2 said:


> just received this offer today..yes..it has sushi..
> I know its not downtown, but on your way downtown.
> Location
> 9 E. 37th St.
> ...



This is close to the Morgan Library, which is a nice museum/historic building. It's easy to overlook when you're on vacation (especially with kids!), but it's a gem, with unusual exhibits and beautiful space. 

http://www.themorgan.org/home.asp


----------



## senorak (Jul 29, 2011)

Awesome list of places!   Thanks so much for all your suggestions.  We are catching the bus to NYC after lunch today.  

The 50% off coupon for Ronin Grill will definitely be used!  Thanks again.  Can't wait to try some of the restaurants TUGgers have suggested.  Will post a review when we get back.  (I will be taking a laptop, but the Affinia charges ~$15/day for access, so I think I will just log on for one 24 hour period.)  Fingers crossed we get a renovated room at the Affinia. 

DEB


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 29, 2011)

wackymother said:


> This is close to the Morgan Library, which is a nice museum/historic building. It's easy to overlook when you're on vacation (especially with kids!), but it's a gem, with unusual exhibits and beautiful space.
> 
> http://www.themorgan.org/home.asp



I second Wackymom's Morgan Library Museum recommendation. In addition to their permanent collection - check the website for special exhibits too. If I recall, free admission on Thursday evenings but check the website to verify which nite is free.  Also, they usually have a free music concert there too.
Definitely worth the visit.

Richard


----------



## mamiecarter (Jul 30, 2011)

*Sighn up for Zagat and search online*

Zagat has a great restaurant guide to NYC. You can join for about $20 for a year and search most US cites for restaurants. When I eat out in Manhattan or New Orleans I use the guide and I have never had a bad meal at a place Zagat  gave a good rating to.

They also give you a good idea of prices although I usually spend less because I don't order wine or desert.

I love China Town. Many good inexpensive restaurants and fun shopping. You can go very upscale eating out or dirt cheap and Ive had great meals for two for $20 including tip. I like the places where the customers are mostly Chinese
and the food is home style. But there are good Thai, Vietnamese and Malaysian as well. 
New York has some very good Indian and Turkish restaurants too. Try Ali Baba at Second Avenue and 33 street. Its near where your staying and the kids will love Shish Kebabs.


----------



## mamiecarter (Jul 30, 2011)

*Sighn up for Zagat and search online*

Zagat has a great restaurant guide to NYC. You can join on line for about $20 for a year and do internet searches for  most US cites for restaurants. When I eat out in Manhattan or New Orleans I use the guide and I have never had a bad meal at a place Zagat  gave a good rating to.

They also give you a good idea of prices although I usually spend less because I don't order wine or desert.

I love China Town. Many good inexpensive restaurants and fun shopping. You can go very upscale eating out or dirt cheap and Ive had great meals for two for $20 including tip. I like the places where the customers are mostly Chinese
and the food is home style. But there are good Thai, Vietnamese and Malaysian as well. 
New York has some very good Indian and Turkish restaurants too. Try Ali Baba at Second Avenue and 33 street. Its near where your staying and the kids will love Shish Kebabs.


----------



## jonmags1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorry so late but next time try Five Guys Burgers Zagat rated #1 and also Consumer reports #1. Plus you won't break the bank.


----------



## senorak (Aug 9, 2011)

We LOVE 5 guys....and are fortunate enough to have one near our house.  The "Shake Shack" was similar to 5 Guys....and prices about the same.     We like to try new places when we travel, so we avoided "5 Guys", (but kept it in the back of our minds as "in case of emergency").  LOL

Deb


----------

